
WordPress.com reboots from scratch to take on Medium - umpaloop
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/11/23/wordpress-com-reboots-from-scratch-to-take-on-medium/
======
umpaloop
suspicions confirmed... [https://www.littlebizzy.com/blog/matt-mullenweg-
attack](https://www.littlebizzy.com/blog/matt-mullenweg-attack)

~~~
zaroth
I don't understand rants like this.... starting with a fairly timid quote
which itself is not really ad hominem from Matt you get a full article of ad
hominem and self-righteous vitriol from the author in response? High level of
cognitive dissonance required here....

